# EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

_Modified by PanEuropean at 6:07 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (SoftballBud31)*

Some on ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-EOS-2...wItem


----------



## KeithK (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (SoftballBud31)*

Wouldn't work for me. They're probably metric and most of my clothes are sized in inches.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (KeithK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithK* »_Wouldn't work for me. They're probably metric and most of my clothes are sized in inches.

LOL


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (Jpics)*

Does anyone know if the top has to be raised to access these in the trunk?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Most definitely.


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (SoftballBud31)*

Just another little slap for the yanks......to keep us in our place.


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (cityjohn)*

Here are some pics of the suitcases. Does anyone know where can we get them from? (I live in Europe)


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

These would merit a forum group buy for those of us in the US. Surely there could be some way to import them into the US in bulk which would not cost an arm and leg to ship individually.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (Xris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xris* »_Here are some pics of the suitcases. Does anyone know where can we get them from? (I live in Europe)

Why not check with your local VW dealer?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (BigFoot-74205)*

I wouldn't mind some snazzy new luggage. Count me in on a group buy for two!


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

I do not know if the codes apply for the US market but you can check your local VW dealers for these codes: 1F0 084 002 041 (set of 2), 1F0 084 001 041 (1 suitcase)
They are pretty cool , and they have as small EOS design on them, however you can find cheaper alternatives. The dimensions in cm are: 76x36.5x30.5
In Europe they sell for about $ 225 (set of 2)!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

If people are interested in these, I can import some. Show of hands?


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (BigFoot-74205)*

There are no plans to offer these through Volkswagen accessories program in North America. The biggest reason for this is placement of the "tool kit: in the North American spec Eos'. While European Eos have no spare tire and a mobility kit stowed under the trunk mat, the North American cars have a spare tire under the trunk mat and the tools place in a carrier on top of the mat. This negates the possibility of fitting two of these special suitcases into a North American Eos without getting creative and relocating the tools. 

_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_
Why not check with your local VW dealer?

At the same time, with the Roadside assistance program, does one really need the tools? Regardless, I'll be looking at relocating the jack and tools in my wife's Eos possibly in the cubby left between the trunk pass-through covers. The kit might just fit there if re-packaged.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (Jouko Haapanen)*

$145 each, available for 2.0T only. I will confirm fit today...


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - A show of hands*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_$145 each, available for 2.0T only. I will confirm fit today...

Did you ever find out if the suitcases fit without removing the tool kit?


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (owr084)*

Has anyone who wants the suitcases decided "where else in the car" to put the tool kit? TIA


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_Has anyone who wants the suitcases decided "where else in the car" to put the tool kit? TIA

Its useful to remember that the compact spare tire is optional in some European market cars. Europeans get a "tire mobility set" which consists of a small 12 volt compressor and a can of fix-a-flat. As a result, Euro market cars often have the tool set relocated in the wheel well, which is probably why the suitcases appear to be Euro market only. They have the room, where US market cars don't.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:05 PM 11-5-2006_


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

Just looked in ours , we have a spacesaver spare wheel ,, uk based , 20 TDI ,,,,,


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (davidg)*

can someone open their tool set and post a picture of the contents?


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes, there must be a better solution than that jack-in-a-foam box. It is just begging to be put in the side area of the trunk and mashed by the roof.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Grinder)*

Is there enough room in the trunk to back seat pass through to build some kind of custom enclosure to fit the tools? It seems like that would be the best place for it anyway. Cause if you have the top down and a bunch of stuff in the trunk when you get a flat can the top even go up with the car cocked to one side?


----------



## KeithK (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_Has anyone who wants the suitcases decided "where else in the car" to put the tool kit? TIA

They could put it in one of the suitcases.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_Is there enough room in the trunk to back seat pass through to build some kind of custom enclosure to fit the tools? It seems like that would be the best place for it anyway. Cause if you have the top down and a bunch of stuff in the trunk when you get a flat can the top even go up with the car cocked to one side?

I just looked and there is (barely) enough room. The jack its self has to be both diagonal and canted front to back slightly in order for it ot fit, but that would still leave just enough room to put all the bits and bobs in there also. 
Ok who wants to make it? 
I guess it would be possible, though fairly tough to pull off without making a mess, but you could get some expanding foam insulation and a couple of kitchen trash bags. Fill a double (or triple) bag with the foam and jam it in the whole. then you could cut the foam in half and hollow out places for the tools.


_Modified by gilesrulz at 12:49 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

Couldn't you just repack your tools into something like this, and put it in the floor behind the drivers seat while you are traveling? 








Then when you get to your destination, unpack your suitcases, put the tools back in the trunk.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

what about under the fron passenger seat. I see that there is a drawer option for non-power seats at OEMPL.US, so there must be some room. Maybe a bag with velcor closures and straps could be fit to secured the underside of the seat?


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

Everything except the jack can go around the sparetire wrapped up so they don't rattle.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (vweosdriver)*

Today I put the small parts in a cloth bag and wrapped the jack and lug wrench in a towel and everything fits into the pass through rattle free. I think tomorrow I'll try the everything next to the spare tire with only the jack ijnh the "hole" as I earlier mentioned.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (vweosdriver)*

I think I might try some kind of expanding foam constructed insert to house everything in the pass through. I Wish I still had access to a vacum former. If anyone can figure out a set of directions with pictures I would be willing to give it a shot.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

A good idea, but you could also go to a place that sells foam in different densities or styrofoam and buy a piece to "cut to fit" and not have a mess. Lots of work maybe, but if done right it would look good. A good saturday project.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I would be interested in two, if they were offered. How about it ? two enough to get this going ?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (vweosdriver)*

I just took some rough measurements in the dark with a crappy measuring tape but here goes nothing. With the exception of the locking mechanism at the top of the pass through the volume of the enclosed space can be pretty accurately approximated by the dimensions of the black plastic tunnel. The plastic door to the trunk sits outside the tunnel by 1/8th of an inch or so and the removable plug with the lockable latch sits about half an inch outside the tunnel. The tunnel's shape is a bit screwy but if you start off with a 9X9X12 piece of foam or whatever you should have to do only a minimal amount of shaping. From inside the trunk I measured the tunnel openning to be about 8.5" by 11". As I measure from the trunk side of the tunnel to the interrior of the car, I measured it to be approximately 4" deep along the top and 8 inches deep along the bottom. Here's where it gets a bit tricky. I then measured the tunnel openning nearest to the rear seats and it measured 9" across. I didn't really have the proper tools with me so it may just be my imagination but the openning also seems larger vertically. I think the top of the tunnel stays flat while the bottom slopes down.
I think I might start off this project by buying some cheap styrofoam to hack away at till I get the numbers right. Sorry to all the euro folks but I'm to tired to multiply by 25.4 to get metric.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

Sounds great, I'm glad you liked my foam idea. Since I sold my house I don't have my former collection of tools so I can't play around with the foam. It's too bad the tool box can't be modified. I await your, no doubt excellent, results. I am also interested in your solution to the dark glove box issue. Plenty of nice "extras" all over the car so how did VW forget this? TIA


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

FWIW, the big foam insert that is provided in the spare tire well when a full size spare is not included is essential for rear-end crash protection. In most contemporary vehicles, the fuel tank is located somewhere between the rear seat backrest and the forward edge of the spare tire well. Either the spare tire (if a spare tire is provided) or that foam insert (if you get an air pump and a can of Fix-A-Flat) is what protects the gas tank in the event of a rear end collision. Either one of them will absorb energy from the vehicle that hits you from behind.
There are all sorts of lawsuits flying around in the USA between policemen (Highway Patrol types) and Ford about Police Interceptor Crown Victorias blowing up when they get rear-ended. In every case, the spare was removed in order to put extra police related cargo in the spare tire well... and when the cruiser got rear ended, "pop goes the gas tank".
There is a discussion about this subject (rear end crash protection) in the Phaeton forum at this link: Alternative to Full Size Spare Tire. Towards the end of that thread, there are some pictures of a Phaeton that got rear ended, showing how the foam insert absorbed most of the impact. The foam insert in the spare tire well is made of exactly the same impact-absorbing foam as the foam inserts that are installed behind the bumper covers.
So... there are some safety trade-offs associated with removing either the spare tire or that foam insert.
Michael


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (PanEuropean)*

I wondered what purpose that served. That of course is not the tool box that is being relocated in the US cars.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_FWIW, the big foam insert that is provided in the spare tire well when a full size spare is not included is essential for rear-end crash protection. In most contemporary vehicles, the fuel tank is located somewhere between the rear seat backrest and the forward edge of the spare tire well. Either the spare tire (if a spare tire is provided) or that foam insert (if you get an air pump and a can of Fix-A-Flat) is what protects the gas tank in the event of a rear end collision. Either one of them will absorb energy from the vehicle that hits you from behind.
There are all sorts of lawsuits flying around in the USA between policemen (Highway Patrol types) and Ford about Police Interceptor Crown Victorias blowing up when they get rear-ended. In every case, the spare was removed in order to put extra police related cargo in the spare tire well... and when the cruiser got rear ended, "pop goes the gas tank".
There is a discussion about this subject (rear end crash protection) in the Phaeton forum at this link: Alternative to Full Size Spare Tire. Towards the end of that thread, there are some pictures of a Phaeton that got rear ended, showing how the foam insert absorbed most of the impact. The foam insert in the spare tire well is made of exactly the same impact-absorbing foam as the foam inserts that are installed behind the bumper covers.
So... there are some safety trade-offs associated with removing either the spare tire or that foam insert.
Michael

Wow I never even thought about this! I've been taking spares out for over 10 years and replacing them with car audio pieces! I knew about the police car issues but I never knew it was because of not having a spare!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (cpchillin)*

Hi Chris:
To tell you the truth, it never occurred to me that the spare tire was an integral part of the occupant protection system until I was taking a tour of the VW assembly plant in Dresden where the Phaeton is built, and noticed the staff putting these huge foam things in the spare tire well, then dropping a one quart can of Fix-A-Flat and a small air compressor (about the size of a carton of cigarettes) into the big foam block.
I asked our guide - who was the Quality Manager of the plant - why they didn't leave more space in the foam for the owner to store stuff, and he explained the role that the block played in protecting both the rear seat occupants and the gas tank in the event of a collision.
Another often-overlooked safety issue is the matter of 'lowering' cars. Most North American cars are sprung so that they are about an inch or so higher than European cars. Some owners like to lower the cars so they look nicer. But... if the car is lowered, the probability that the airbag crash sensors at the front, the back, and the sides of the car will work as intended decreases dramatically. Consider the case of any VW that someone lowers by (for example) 3 inches. Now, consider what would happen if that car gets T-boned by a pickup truck or large SUV. The front bumper of the pickup truck or SUV will hit the car well above the impact sensors that are supposed to detonate the airbags... which means that instead of inflating right away to protect the occupant, airbag detonation will be delayed until something lower down on the pickup or the SUV, such as the bottom of the engine block, hits the crash sensor. By that time, the bumper of the SUV or pickup has already intruded into the cabin of the lowered car, and is chewing up the upper torso of the occupants.
There are an awful lot of things that we as end users (car owners) don't learn about unless we visit the assembly plants, see how the cars are built and where the different components are, and ask lots of questions.
Michael


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: EOS Suitcases - European Market only, but pretty cool (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_Wow I never even thought about this! I've been taking spares out for over 10 years and replacing them with car audio pieces! I knew about the police car issues but I never knew it was because of not having a spare!

If you are doing that for a business or on your own for other people, you may want to review your liability insurance... If any of those customers get into an accident and the difference between a minor/major accident or injury can be blamed (rightly or wrongly, that doesn't matter to a lawyer....) on the removal of a safety device (i.e., the spare/foam insert), they may come after you...


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

I've done it for people but mostly on my vehicles! I guess it's a good thing that I used an R32 spare kit when I took the spare out of my MKIV Jetta! I'm not worried about my car being lowered and my airbags not going off because I took my drivers side and passenger side airbags out to put TV screens in. Just kidding haha. I've always thought that screens in the airbag area was dumb and I'm glad that never really caught on.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

Here is a picture (credit to Simon) of a UK spec Eos trunk. I suspect this car does not have a full size spare tire.
Michael


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

I would purchase two suitcases. . .


----------



## RehwinkelEOS (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (muggo11)*

In another couple of months a guy can actually take the top down and go on holidays here in Canada. Has anybody actually bought these suitcases for their North American Eos 2.0t.? Do they fit? I realize I will have to relocate the tool kit


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (RehwinkelEOS)*

I just bought two from OEM.PLUS and they fit just well. You have to get rid of the toolkit but honestly who cares about the tool kit... That's why you have VW roadside assistance or AAA.
If you want to keep the tool kit in the car, check here:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3125865


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Japanese suitcases*

I have seen pics of the european suitcases for the eos, as shown above. However, I see that for the Japanese market they have something different. They seem to be hard cases and are finished in silver. If yoyu enter the Eos special site and click on 'advantage' - think that means accessories, or similar.
http://www.vw-eos.jp/


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Japanese suitcases (Gadgeteer1066)*

I jut had one of Japanese collegues look at this.. They are not EOS specific suitcases, it just a discussion of trunk space size..


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Japanese suitcases (mark_d_drake)*

LOL, I didn't even try to use a translation programme. Goes to show, a picture might be worth a thousand words, but they might not be a relevant thousand.............


----------

